# Skype status indicators are no longer functioning



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Those users who have Skype set up as an IM option are now seeing this:










(from user Royster, as seen on his "Contact Info" tab). This also shows up on his posts.

From what I see on this page, the status indicators for Skype were discontinued a week or so ago.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Skype? I was not aware that was ever on. LOL

I would have no control over that status icons as you know for you pointed me to Skype turning them off. As such, as you know but others may not, the issue that you are seeing is the result of no status image being sent down from Skype.

I can turn off Skype option, not sure how much any of that is really used anyway, or maybe hardcode in an image.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I don't have a really good suggestion. On my forum, I just turned off the IM contact feature as it wasn't that big of a deal.


----------

